# 3 gallon peach wine attempt #1



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 14, 2017)

I got 18lbs of Red Haven peaches from a roadside stand (Niagara region here, lots of fruits grow).
Skinned and pitted I had 6.4kg(14lbs left.)

So mashed those up a bit and put in a mesh bag, into a 30L bucket.
Added 7L reverse osmosis water, showing about 15L total (13L when I squeeze out all the juice from mesh bag and lift it out, so just liquid)

I've never made peach wine before, so just sort of guessed at ratios based on a few other recipes I saw:

-6.4kg(14 lbs) chopped/skinned/pitted red haven peaches, in mesh bag
-7L water
-1700g white sugar
-800g old fashioned brown sugar
-30g acid blend
-2tsp pectic enzyme

I added all that last night. Tonight I'll add in yeast (1118).
pH is at 3.35, SG 1.08

I'll update this thread to say how it turns out.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 14, 2017)

Kinda what I've done for my 6 gallon batches (24 pounds of peaches). I will freeze the peach after de-stoning and cutting them up for at least three days before starting my batch. I'll use 1/4 tsp. k-meta and wait 24 hours before pitching the yeast. I'll bulk age with a cinnamon stick in the carboy and back sweeten with brown sugar, honey and peach white grape juice concentrate. My peach wine has become my wife's favorite wine.

Good luck with yours! I bet it turns out great.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 17, 2017)

SG is down to 1.042 now, still going nicely.
most of the material that was in the mesh bag has dissolved and is now floating loose in the bucket.
smells good.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm doing my first peach as well. Ended up with 5 1/2 gallons. Stopper fermentation at SG 1.00 on Monday. I've recently stopped using any clarifiying agents but read in Winemaker Magazine that peach wine is hard to clear. They even recommend filtering twice. Is it really that hard to clear or will it clear in time?


----------



## lilvixen (Aug 17, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I'm doing my first peach as well. Ended up with 5 1/2 gallons. Stopper fermentation at SG 1.00 on Monday. I've recently stopped using any clarifiying agents but read in Winemaker Magazine that peach wine is hard to clear. They even recommend filtering twice. Is it really that hard to clear or will it clear in time?



There are a bunch of threads on here regarding peach wine that won't clear, so when I made a batch last year, I used bentonite and pectic enzyme in primary. The first racking from secondary had quite a bit of sediment, the second had a little bit, and the third had a dusting. I didn't use any other clarifiers, and I allowed it to age a year before bottling. I've heard bentonite can strip flavors, but to have clear wine, it's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 17, 2017)

lilvixen said:


> There are a bunch of threads on here regarding peach wine that won't clear, so when I made a batch last year, I used bentonite and pectic enzyme in primary. The first racking from secondary had quite a bit of sediment, the second had a little bit, and the third had a dusting. I didn't use any other clarifiers, and I allowed it to age a year before bottling. I've heard bentonite can strip flavors, but to have clear wine, it's a risk I'm willing to take.



Thanks, I may rack it again in a few weeks but will probably then let it sit for a month or two before I do anything else. It is starting to clear in only a few days.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Racked today to a 3 gallon carboy.
SG reading was showing .992, never seen that low before.
pH is 3.1, co2 might be meeting with that a bit.
Added 0.3g kms to bring so2 from 15 to 30.


----------



## AkBillyBow (Oct 20, 2017)

Peach wine sounds great !! Can't wait to hear how it turns out !!


----------

